# Random (but real) Picture Thread



## Chopstick (Feb 8, 2018)

I searched but didn't see a thread to fit so I decided to start one.  Real random pictures of something that just happens to be where you are.  I will start.
Sitting in the bar in the Vero Beach Airport recently (getting shitfaced with friends) and a couple of folks fly up with their airplanes.  Not too strange in a small regional airport.  Except they were vintage aircraft and totally cool.  The pilots appeared to be vintage as well.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 8, 2018)

Here's an old Army Huey seen last December near the Concord, CA. airport.


----------



## AWP (Feb 8, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> I searched but didn't see a thread to fit so I decided to start one.  Real random pictures of something that just happens to be where you are.  I will start.
> Sitting in the bar in the Vero Beach Airport recently (getting shitfaced with friends) and a couple of folks fly up with their airplanes.  Not too strange in a small regional airport.  Except they were vintage aircraft and totally cool.  The pilots appeared to be vintage as well.



Vero Beach, FL - Vero Beach Regional Airport (VRB) - The Collings Foundation


----------



## digrar (Feb 9, 2018)

I just come across a snake with its head stuck in a Pepsi max can.

View attachment 21390


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 9, 2018)

AWP said:


> Vero Beach, FL - Vero Beach Regional Airport (VRB) - The Collings Foundation


I had no idea.  We just went for the excellent wine collection at their bar.  They landed in the dark, chocked up and came into the bar.  It was quite a moment.  Good thing I was still sober enough to grab a pic!


----------



## 256 (Feb 10, 2018)

I took these two pictures on the same day. The one of the little girl is priceless and the dude with the chrome AK is probably an ISIS General by now.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 11, 2018)

Last run of the day.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 11, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Last run of the day. View attachment 21438


So peanutbutter jealous.....


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 11, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> So peanutbutter jealous.....



I'll shoot you a message next time I go. Lol


----------



## CQB (Feb 13, 2018)

digrar said:


> I just come across a snake with its head stuck in a Pepsi max can.
> 
> View attachment 21390



Looks like a King Brown, ain’t nature cruel! 😀


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 4, 2018)

Stuff you see in traffic


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 4, 2018)

CQB said:


> Looks like a King Brown, ain’t nature cruel! 😀



Diabetes is not amusing.
So what if that snake was hypoglycemic?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah, the scenery around here sucks....


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 4, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Yeah, the scenery around here sucks....View attachment 21686




I would give hate for the envy I'm experiencing right now but it seems all I can give are "likes" right now. Closest I can even come to that (which isn't even in the same ballpark) is out in western Nebraska or Colorado.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 4, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> I would give hate for the envy I'm experiencing right now but it seems all I can give are "likes" right now. Closest I can even come to that (which isn't even in the same ballpark) is out in western Nebraska or Colorado.



Nah, just little old Montana....  a few hills nearby...


----------



## digrar (Mar 5, 2018)

We're on our last bench of the open cut mine I've been working in since 2010 (it's tight down the bottom, once upon a time it would take us months and months to turn a bench over, this last one is 3 small shots and will be pre split, drilled, loaded, blasted and dug out and hauled away in less than 2 weeks).

Correspondingly, there is a lot of gear already being sent on its way to greener pastures.

Top pic is the power pack from a 700 tonne Liebherr 996 digger, a shade over 3000 Hp from 2 x V16 3069 in3 Cummins engines. The second pic is one of the tracks. There will be another truck with a bucket and a counter balance, another with the other track. One with the cab and another bucket, another with the chassis, and two more with each part of the boom arms.


----------



## DC (Mar 5, 2018)

Jonny showed up to a desert training evolution. Sat too close to the fire. Poor Jonny🤧😪


----------



## DC (Mar 5, 2018)

Hell looking back


----------



## CQB (Mar 6, 2018)

Sri Lankan food is pretty amazing, though their marketing lets them down.


----------



## DC (Mar 6, 2018)

Jungle owns this place now in Puerto Rico


----------



## 256 (Mar 6, 2018)

DC said:


> Jungle owns this place now in Puerto Rico



Too cool! Someone has to know who painted those, awesome pictures.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 11, 2018)

On Valentine's day my son and daughter in law went to a beer making class and learned to brew their own beer. They got to return and bottle it the other day. They even made a custom label. Such nice kids,  they brought me some to try.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 11, 2018)

My favorite Army Post now...sad!


----------



## policemedic (Mar 11, 2018)

Topkick said:


> My favorite Army Post now...sad!
> 
> View attachment 21801
> 
> ...



Damn shame. I loved Fort Ord, though I really hated the Hungry Lizard.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 11, 2018)

Cool dogs cruising in Santa Barbara.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 11, 2018)

Go South Carolina!  I wonder if she regrets this...


----------



## Topkick (Mar 11, 2018)

Beauty and the Beast...


----------



## policemedic (Mar 11, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Go South Carolina!  I wonder if she regrets this...
> 
> View attachment 21810



No. No, she doesn’t.


----------



## 256 (Mar 12, 2018)

When you’re trying to take a tactica-cool photo of your SCAR to send to an Army buddy but you forgot to get the damn diapers out of the truck...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 12, 2018)

256 said:


> When you’re trying to take a tactica-cool photo of your SCAR to send to an Army buddy but you forgot to get the damn diapers out of the truck...



It's because that rifle is the shit, right?


----------



## 256 (Mar 12, 2018)

x SF med said:


> It's because that rifle is the shit, right?



I’m more surprised I didn’t get a lashing from you for my tourniquet still being in the plastic packaging! Tampons work better for that anyways...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 12, 2018)

256 said:


> I’m more surprised I didn’t get a lashing from you for my tourniquet still being in the plastic packaging! Tampons work better for that anyways...



I have 4 CATs around in my gear, Israelis, hemoclots, kerlix, yada...  the tampon discussion was if you have nothing else available or you are space sensitive and need something as a final solution for hemostasis.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 12, 2018)

@256 , that's a man who's comfortable in his skin right there....


----------



## 256 (Mar 12, 2018)

x SF med said:


> I have 4 CATs around in my gear, Israelis, hemoclots, kerlix, yada...  the tampon discussion was if you have nothing else available or you are space sensitive and need something as a final solution for hemostasis.



I should have been more clear. I was referring to the thread with the below information. An attempt at lame joke..

Your "Tactical Tampon" is Useless for Life-Threatening Hemorrhage • The Havok Journal



Devildoc said:


> @256 , that's a man who's comfortable in his skin right there....



I took a pink lunch box to work today just to prove that fact. Actually it was a punishment from my wife because I forgot my blue one at work. Kinda like the old “carry this huge, tied-down fake ID Card because you lost yours” trick.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2018)

In Dallas.  SouthFork Ranch from the TV show....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2018)

Random picture in a Dallas Macy’s.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 22, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Random picture in a Dallas Macy’s.
> 
> View attachment 21936



Cool...God bless Texas


----------



## Topkick (Mar 22, 2018)

View attachment 21936[/QUOTE]
I noticed my man's got a GNC bag in his hand...gotta keep Momma happy!


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 22, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I noticed my man's got a GNC bag in his hand...gotta keep Momma happy!



Depends.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 22, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> Depends.


Nope, bag is to small for that. Probably vitamins or some other supplement.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 22, 2018)

Available at GNC


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2018)

How did this go from pictures taken by our members to random shit pulled from the internet?


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 22, 2018)

I
From Walmart, a chicken with chest hair.
And a smiling teddy hiding something.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 23, 2018)

From a recent visit to the Aerospace Museum of California in Sacramento.


----------



## AWP (Mar 25, 2018)

I can't take photos to save my life, so here's a slightly cropped Van Gogh (not unlike the man himself. I crack me up!) taken a few hours ago at the Louvre Abu Dhabi.


----------



## AWP (Mar 25, 2018)

Picasso. Trying to square up to a painting in a museum is like trying to shove a noodle up a bobcat's ass. You'd think a place of beauty would cause people to "de-asshole" for a bit, but nah.... That and the glare from some of the lights was rough.


----------



## AWP (Mar 25, 2018)

Greek amphora and bronze helmet. I've seen the amphora in textbooks...which is pretty pimp. Both are on loan from the Louvre in Paris.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 25, 2018)

Seeing as I am a Scorpio, I am digging that ancient dude's shield.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2018)

AWP said:


> Greek amphora and bronze helmet. I've seen the amphora in textbooks...which is pretty pimp. *Both are on loan from the Louvre in Paris..*


Very nice, I believe that is the ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛOUVRΕ collection?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 26, 2018)

Too......much........culture......at.......one......time.....hurt........head

0800 this morning


----------



## x SF med (Mar 27, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Too......much........culture......at.......one......time.....hurt........head
> 
> 0800 this morning
> 
> ...



Thems some big dogs, what kinds are they?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 27, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Thems some big dogs, what kinds are they?




Pasture Poodles


----------



## x SF med (Mar 27, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Pasture Poodles



There's 2 kinds showing... only one kind can be the poodles...  what's the others?  HUH?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 27, 2018)

x SF med said:


> There's 2 kinds showing... only one kind can be the poodles...  what's the others?  HUH?



Barn Beagles.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2018)

For some reason the snow didn’t bother me today.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2018)

Yesterday morning.  (@0699 was nowhere to be seen.) This is for all my frozen friends in the far northern regions.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 18, 2018)

We need some in the Midwest too. Spring has not really arrived here yet.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (May 16, 2018)

I'd rather be at the beach.
View from Kahuku Training Area Oahu, HI.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Yesterday morning.  (@0699 was nowhere to be seen.) This is for all my frozen friends in the far northern regions.
> 
> View attachment 22282


Awesome!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 18, 2018)

Buddy got a new truck, drove it to cigar store.


----------



## CDG (May 18, 2018)

Goddamn


----------



## x SF med (May 18, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Buddy got a new truck, drove it to cigar store.
> 
> View attachment 22584



Why?  Is there an expected terrorist incursion?


----------



## Gunz (May 18, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Buddy got a new truck, drove it to cigar store.
> 
> View attachment 22584




i want one


----------



## Topkick (May 18, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Buddy got a new truck, drove it to cigar store.
> 
> View attachment 22584


Yep, that's a truck.


----------



## Devildoc (May 18, 2018)




----------



## digrar (May 18, 2018)

Our main underground contractor has something similar to that to get part of their crew down to the working level...


----------



## Blizzard (May 18, 2018)

holy hell.  I'll just take my little ol' "city" truck and go home.


----------



## Chopstick (May 26, 2018)

My catch of the day at Pymatuning Lake.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 26, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> My catch of the day at Pymatuning Lake.
> View attachment 22640


Soooooo what time does the fish fry start?


----------



## BloodStripe (May 26, 2018)

13. That's the number of friends I've lost since the GWOT kicked off in Iraq and Afghanistan. This weekend is for them.


----------



## Chopstick (May 27, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> Soooooo what time does the fish fry start?


Catch and release.  On Pymatuning you cant take them if they are less than 12 inches.  This guy was just kissing 12 so he lives to fight another day.


----------



## medicchick (May 29, 2018)

Summer vacation has started!


----------



## Gunz (May 29, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> My catch of the day at Pymatuning Lake.
> View attachment 22640



Is Poonmingtang lake in North Korea? I knew you were a spy...


----------



## Devildoc (May 29, 2018)

medicchick said:


> Summer vacation has started!View attachment 22669



Where is that??


----------



## Gunz (May 29, 2018)

medicchick said:


> Summer vacation has started!View attachment 22669




You know you're getting old when the only aircraft from the war you fought are made into lawn ornaments.


----------



## Devildoc (May 29, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> You know you're getting old when the only aircraft from the war you fought are made into lawn ornaments.



Right outside Cherry Point on the lawn of a Hampton Inn is an A-6 :)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 29, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> He and I, BTW, dressed up as Confederate Soldiers (with some other volunteers), and retook Fort Macon for the Confederacy in 1974, in a daring pre-dawn raid...one of those adventures combat vets jonesing for an adrenal rush dream up at the Western Sizzling Steakhouse on Hiway 17N...and actually carry it out.



Filed under things I would actually pay money to have witnessed!


----------



## medicchick (May 29, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Where is that??


Hill Air Force Base near Salt Lake City.


----------



## Devildoc (May 29, 2018)

medicchick said:


> Hill Air Force Base near Salt Lake City.



Beautiful mountains...

I like the planes, too....


----------



## Chopstick (May 29, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Is Poonmingtang lake in North Korea? I knew you were a spy...



LOL, no not a spy.  And don't tell me some of those Florida lake names are slightly suspicious sounding, Comrade.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 10, 2018)

@Polar Bear  the random Microsoft screen saver on my computer this morning.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 10, 2018)

He's taller than that.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 1, 2018)

Moved to a much smaller town than where I was at before for my job today,and the water hadn't been turned on yet so went to the local laundromat to get some laundry done and they had a god damned pinball machine AND Mrs. Pacman there.

I think all together I spent two hours on the pinball machine.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 2, 2018)

Colonial Williamsburg museum. I was caught, licking the glass, not unusual for me but worse, this time around....


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2018)

Muppet said:


> View attachment 23510
> Colonial Williamsburg museum. I was caught, licking the glass, not unusual for me but worse, this time around....



Have you been to the National Firearms Museum?


----------



## Muppet (Nov 3, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> Have you been to the National Firearms Museum?



I have not but want to go one day.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2018)

Muppet said:


> I have not but want to go one day.


You passed it going down to Williamsburg!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 3, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> You passed it going down to Williamsburg!



Did not know that! Gonna have to stop there and Monticello next time we go down.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2018)

What I did on my Thanksgiving and I am thankful none of these bastards fell on my head.



TR helped



And I hate pine beetles.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2018)

And I just shot a diamondback. Didn't want it biting the dogs.


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 22, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> And I just shot a diamondback
> 
> View attachment 25046


Good eats....


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> And I just shot a diamondback. Didn't want it biting the dogs.
> 
> View attachment 25046



That's good hat-band material...


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## policemedic (Nov 23, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> That's good hat-band material...



Yup. Too small for a belt or boots.  Tasty, though.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 24, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> View attachment 25069



What, you Green Berets don't eat the skin?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> What, you Green Berets don't eat the skin?



And give up on rather nice fashion pieces?  You Marines are wasteful...  besides, how else could we cover as SEALs or PJs?


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 30, 2018)

They put the Christmas tree up at work last Friday cuz we don't get Black Friday as a holiday.

LL


----------



## Muppet (Nov 30, 2018)

New Mexican joint in my AO!


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 19, 2019)

Yesterday evening, almost full moon rise.  Not sure which one I like better, with the flash in the foreground or without.

LL


----------



## Gunpowder (Feb 19, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Yesterday evening, almost full moon rise.  Not sure which one I like better, with the flash in the foreground or without.
> 
> LL
> 
> ...


With...


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 19, 2019)

Gunpowder said:


> With...


Noted...

LL


----------



## Brill (Feb 19, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Noted...
> 
> LL



No antelope in the background?


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 19, 2019)

lindy said:


> No antelope in the background?


MT doesn't have antelope. They've got speed goats!  

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2019)

- sigh -


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 2, 2019)

Dear Mother Nature....

"uncle".


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 2, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Dear Mother Nature....
> 
> "uncle".
> 
> View attachment 26708



I got a message from one of my cousins in northern Wisconsin, they had a record amount of snow in the last month.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 2, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Dear Mother Nature....
> 
> "uncle".
> 
> View attachment 26708



This was this morning on Donner and yes it's still coming down.  They had to bust out the rotary train plow from Sac to clear tracks after the normal plow train derailed due to the volume.  We are bracing for flooding down where we are and hoping for stores to get resupplied soon. Shipments for here are being stopped at Reno because they have more people.



_edit_ This is I-80.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 2, 2019)

medicchick said:


> This was this morning on Donner and yes it's still coming down.  They had to bust out the rotary train plow from Sac to clear tracks after the normal plow train derailed due to the volume.  We are bracing for flooding down where we are and hoping for stores to get resupplied soon. Shipments for here are being stopped at Reno because they have more people.
> 
> View attachment 26709
> 
> _edit_ This is I-80.


Food not getting across Donner Pass. Historical parallels?  

LL


----------



## medicchick (Mar 2, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Food not getting across Donner Pass. Historical parallels?
> 
> LL


They did find a woman in a car buried in the snow...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 2, 2019)

medicchick said:


> They did find a woman in a car buried in the snow...


Alive?

LL


----------



## medicchick (Mar 2, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Alive?
> 
> LL


Yeah she was fine.  Homeless lady parked in a no parking zone and got found but a big Caltrans plow when they hit her car. They brought her to a shelter.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 3, 2019)

Went out to watch hockey last night....instead I watched this.  Dude, I’m not shaking your hand!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 3, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Went out to watch hockey last night....instead I watched this.  Dude, I’m not shaking your hand!



It's cold out there! Gotta keep his hand warm somehow!

LL


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Went out to watch hockey last night....instead I watched this.  Dude, I’m not shaking your hand!



Bills Mafia, Canadian chapter.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 3, 2019)

It's about negative teens this morning with the wind chill knocking it down further.  And then the sun comes out. 

LL


----------



## Gunpowder (Mar 3, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Dear Mother Nature....
> 
> "uncle".
> 
> View attachment 26708


Dang....finding it hard to complain about our 3"-4"....hmmm..be mindful of y'alls backs


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 3, 2019)

Gunpowder said:


> Dang....finding it hard to complain about our 3"-4"....hmmm..be mindful of y'alls backs


I'd be more scared of your 3-4" than what we've got in the Northern tier states simply because of the idiots on the road.

LL


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 3, 2019)

Gunpowder said:


> Dang....finding it hard to complain about our 3"-4"....hmmm..be mindful of y'alls backs


Yeah, snowthrower or not, I'm getting kind of tired of clearing this...starting to run out of places to put it all.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 3, 2019)

^ have no idea why this pic insists on displaying sideways.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 3, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> ^ have no idea why this pic insists on displaying sideways.


Operator head space and timing?  

LL


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 3, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Operator head space and timing?
> 
> LL


Fact


----------



## digrar (Mar 4, 2019)

iPhone?


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 4, 2019)

I've had that on this site too. No matter what I did it was always sideways. 

Like work screwing me, sideways.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2019)

Good Monday morning! 

LL


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 4, 2019)

My third knee replacement, 2 days post op.  
Guys dig scars, right?! lol


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 4, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Good Monday morning!
> 
> LL
> View attachment 26725




Few pictures have audibly caused me to say "Fuck that shit"


----------



## AWP (Mar 4, 2019)

Ex3 said:


> My third knee replacement, 2 days post op.
> Guys dig scars, right?! lol
> View attachment 26727



Laces out, Dan!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> Few pictures have audibly caused me to say "Fuck that shit"


It could have been worse.... There was no wind chill to deal with... 


LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2019)

Ex3 said:


> My third knee replacement, 2 days post op.
> Guys dig scars, right?! lol
> View attachment 26727


Glad to see you're doing well!

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 4, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Food not getting across Donner Pass. Historical parallels?
> 
> LL


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 4, 2019)

brisk here this week--lows around 20--but looking at mid-60s this weekend.  Welcome, March!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> brisk here this week--lows around 20--but looking at mid-60s this weekend.  Welcome, March!!


I'm just glad mornings like this are outliers, we'll be up to freezing for a high by the weekend.

LL


----------



## Gunz (Mar 4, 2019)

Ex3 said:


> My third knee replacement, 2 days post op.
> Guys dig scars, right?! lol
> View attachment 26727



Nice. I got about a 12-incher where they cut me open for the hip joint replacement.

So now you get to do all that good PT. All over again.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 4, 2019)

Y'all need to quit bitching about the snow. Go out and make some snow angels or something. Embrace its invigorating briskness.

Snow is beautiful... 😎😈😜


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Y'all need to quit bitchin about the snow. I like the snow. I used to like hunting in it. Try living down here in the subtropical jungle where it got to almost 90F in February.
> 
> Snow is beautiful... 😎😈😜


Not bitchin', enjoying... Part of the reason we moved to MT.   . My impending knee replacement is keeping me from my normal snow pursuits... Like snow angels n such...  

The extreme cold is a little annoying, limits my dog's time outside. It does keep the wimps and wusses from living up in this locale, though.  

All that nasty humidity down in your neck of the woods just kills me off.   Much prefer the dryness here.

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 4, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Not bitchin', enjoying... Part of the reason we moved to MT.   . My impending knee replacement is keeping me from my normal snow pursuits... Like snow angels n such...
> 
> The extreme cold is a little annoying, limits my dog's time outside. It does keep the wimps and wusses from living up in this locale, though.
> 
> ...



Not a fan of humidity, but prefer the 2 seasons of the south: Early summer, summer, late summer, winter.  I couldn't live in a place that was cold and snowy so long.  I just don't care for it.  Don't get me wrong: it IS beautiful, and with going to northern Wisconsin and Buffalo to visit family, I get my fair share.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Not a fan of humidity, but prefer the 2 seasons of the south: Early summer, summer, late summer, winter.  I couldn't live in a place that was cold and snowy so long.  I just don't care for it.  Don't get me wrong: it IS beautiful, and with going to northern Wisconsin and Buffalo to visit family, I get my fair share.


Meh... You haven't traveled far enough West. Do not equate WI and NY cold/snow with us. We are much drier, and higher in elevation. Makes a ton of difference. Average snowfall for us is only 38", we sit at 4000' feet, though our ski resorts are much higher and get tons more snow.  Buffalo is, what average 10 feet of snow and the Great Lakes are almost sea level?  Bleh...

We have 4 beautiful seasons up here. Although, occasionally we have a fifth season that isn't much fun... That would be fire season...  But it's not every year, thankfully.

LL


----------



## Gunz (Mar 4, 2019)

All my life I've wanted to live out west where the mountains are, in a remote area of Wyoming or Idaho--but my various jobs (aside from 8 years in NC) have kept me in tropics and subtropics. 

Christmas looks retarded in the tropics.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 4, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Meh... You haven't traveled far enough West. Do not equate WI and NY cold/snow with us. We are much drier, and higher in elevation. Makes a ton of difference. Average snowfall for us is only 38", we sit at 4000' feet, though our ski resorts are much higher and get tons more snow.  Buffalo is, what average 10 feet of snow and the Great Lakes are almost sea level?  Bleh...
> 
> We have 4 beautiful seasons up here. Although, occasionally we have a fifth season that isn't much fun... That would be fire season...  But it's not every year, thankfully.
> 
> LL



I have been to Montana in the winter, it is beautiful, and I would love to live there from May until September.  I have spent plenty of time in the West. It's pretty, it's nice, I don't dislike it, but I am a southern boy.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> ... I am a southern boy.



We'll forgive ya that... 

LL - Western grrl


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 4, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> It could have been worse.... There was no wind chill to deal with...
> 
> 
> LL


It was a dry heat.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> It was a dry heat.


Truth! 

LL


----------



## Gunz (Mar 4, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> It was a dry heat.



Lotrimin will clear that up.


----------



## Gunpowder (Mar 4, 2019)

Ex3 said:


> My third knee replacement, 2 days post op.
> Guys dig scars, right?! lol
> View attachment 26727





Ex3 said:


> My third knee replacement, 2 days post op.
> Guys dig scars, right?! lol
> View attachment 26727


Not to be outdone...well maybe...total shoulder replacement last month...


Ex3 said:


> My third knee replacement, 2 days post op.
> Guys dig scars, right?! lol
> View attachment 26727


Not to be outdone 😗....brand spanking new shoulder last month...got push-ups?


----------



## Gunpowder (Mar 4, 2019)

Street corner next to University...


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 11, 2019)

Spring in MT. A little more of the white stuff in the higher elevations. (higher being a relative term) Stopped on the way to work to take this shot. ETA - that's the Sleeping Giant of Helena.

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 11, 2019)

We have our own 'snow', horrible tree pollen.  It paints everything yellow for about 3 weeks.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 11, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> We have our own 'snow', horrible tree pollen.  It paints everything yellow for about 3 weeks.



I remember that stuff, it doesn't like me.  My second spring at Bragg was Hell. The third? I learned how deep the levels of Hell extend.  

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 11, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> I remember that stuff, it doesn't like me.  My second spring at Bragg was Hell. The third? I learned how deep the levels of Hell extend.
> 
> LL



It never bothered me until around the time I turned 40.  Since then, these 3 or so weeks makes me sound like I have a combination of emphysema, smoke 4 packs a day, and gargle rocks.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 11, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> It never bothered me until around the time I turned 40.  Since then, these 3 or so weeks makes me sound like I have a combination of emphysema, smoke 4 packs a day, and gargle rocks.


Add into that migraine headaches with daily projectile vomiting contest with yourself and, man, I was truly excited to be restationed. 

LL


----------



## Brill (Apr 11, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> It never bothered me until around the time I turned 40.  Since then, these 3 or so weeks makes me sound like I have a combination of emphysema, smoke 4 packs a day, and gargle rocks.



Seriously, why would the body have such a delayed reaction? Had same happen around nearly same timeframe.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 11, 2019)

lindy said:


> Seriously, why would the body have such a delayed reaction? Had same happen around nearly same timeframe.



Great question, wish I knew. I DO know that when I turned 40 my body's bumper-to-bumper warranty expired.... everything started going south....


----------



## Brill (Apr 11, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Great question, wish I knew. I DO know that when I turned 40 my body's bumper-to-bumper warranty expired.... everything started going south....



Amen. Let that be a lesson to the younger crowd: those little aches and pains in youth grow up to be snap, crackle, and pops!!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 24, 2019)

Big Sky Country - we didn't shop for a view when we bought this place, but we got a bit of a view.

LL


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 24, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Big Sky Country - we didn't shop for a view when we bought this place, but we got a bit of a view.
> 
> LL
> 
> View attachment 27495


Show off.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 24, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> Show off.



Suck it up, buttercup. I ain't gonna stop posting them. 

It comes with this reality people call the 'scenery tax', meaning wages are lower and real estate is more expensive.  Price ya pay to live here.

We gave up quiet for a view. Tracks and a highway just behind us and we're under the flight line.  Next place we won't give up the quiet. 

LL


----------



## Cookie_ (Apr 25, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> We gave up quiet for a view. Tracks and a highway just behind us and we're under the flight line.  Next place we won't give up the quiet.
> 
> LL



I was offered a job (ultimately unable to accept) down in Anaconda about a month back. 
Seemed like a pretty good, quiet area when I was looking for a home.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 25, 2019)

Cookie_ said:


> I was offered a job (ultimately unable to accept) down in Anaconda about a month back.
> Seemed like a pretty good, quiet area when I was looking for a home.



Cool!  Maybe the next one will stick to you.

LL


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 25, 2019)

I can't have LL hogging all the beauty that surrounds her (not talking about the Troll), so here are a few of my pics from a few weeks ago.  If you tilt your head to the left, you can _almost _see their house from the view in the first two pics.  They are fortunate.  The Last Best Place!









This last pic is from a slide in the exact spot I was at just two days prior:


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 25, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Big Sky Country - we didn't shop for a view when we bought this place, but we got a bit of a view.
> 
> LL
> 
> View attachment 27495



That is a beautiful area, and I love to visit.  But not sure I could live anywhere further than 3 hours from the coast.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 25, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> That is a beautiful area, and I love to visit.  But not sure I could live anywhere further than 3 hours from the coast.


We got big bodies of water too.

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 2, 2019)

On the Missouri today trying to drown the dog when this cruised by. The water's maybe 2 feet deep. Looks like someone was snacking on his tail. Amazing it's still alive. Yes, that's a good 14-15", about the smallest I ever see out there.

LL


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 2, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Yes, that's a good 14-15", about the smallest I ever see out there.



You guys got uhh.....any good camping spots near there? Asking for a friend.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> You guys got uhh.....any good camping spots near there? Asking for a friend.


Sure! It's tourist season. No limit on tourists!

LL


----------



## Bambi (Jun 9, 2019)

Went on a little hike yesterday, got rained on again and there wasn’t even any rain in the forecast! (Note the bag.) Kentucky is a beautiful and diverse land.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 9, 2019)

No idea why the photos are horizontal!


----------



## digrar (Jun 9, 2019)

iHomo.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 9, 2019)

digrar said:


> iHomo.



I mean, duh.


----------



## medicchick (Jun 14, 2019)

When the topo map doesn't lie.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 14, 2019)

Where is that.....Northern Nevada?  That's beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## medicchick (Jun 14, 2019)

Nope east of Vegas on I-15.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 14, 2019)

medicchick said:


> Nope east of Vegas on I-15.



Copy that..samsonite......I was way off!!!!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 14, 2019)

2 weeks ago, Monday, I was at work, ate a fucking tootsie roll. The next day, incredible, exquisite pain, right side, lower jaw. It was difficult to eat, throat was sore, bottom right molar was tender. Like any medical professional, I played it off till Thursday when I caved and saw my dentist. 

Xray is of lower rear teeth, notice the last tooth, the line on both sides of tooth? That's air. Apparently, I jammed my molar but dox did not see a fractured tooth. He numbed it, sanded my upper and molar down, now noticed a horizontal line. Was not sure if broke, waited to that Sat.

Day later, pain was worse, texted doc, he came in on day off, pulled it. I'm just starting to eat on that side.

Pain in my face is minimal, I have some antibiotic paste and oral jel, it helps. 

I'd rather have my previous orthopedic surgeries than this shit again.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 14, 2019)

This train is out of control. The conductor needs to be fired.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 15, 2019)

A couple shots from earlier in the week...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 15, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> A couple shots from earlier in the week...
> 
> View attachment 28192
> 
> View attachment 28193


Where are you? That's a cool looking place.

LL


----------



## Brill (Jun 15, 2019)

^^^ I vote Iceland!


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 15, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Where are you? That's a cool looking place.
> 
> LL


That's Peggy's Cove outside Halifax, Nova Scotia.


----------



## CQB (Jun 17, 2019)

Looks like Port Fairie but no....


----------



## Gunz (Jun 17, 2019)

Muppet said:


> View attachment 28187
> 
> 2 weeks ago, Monday, I was at work, ate a fucking tootsie roll. The next day, incredible, exquisite pain, right side, lower jaw. It was difficult to eat, throat was sore, bottom right molar was tender. Like any medical professional, I played it off till Thursday when I caved and saw my dentist.
> 
> ...




I keep my K-Bar in the truck in case any of my bros needs emergency surgery. Call me next time.  Seriously, hope they gave you some good pain meds.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 17, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> I keep my K-Bar in the truck in case any of my bros needs emergency surgery. Call me next time.  Seriously, hope they gave you some good pain meds.



A K-Bar and duct tape. There isn't much that can't be solved with that combination.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 23, 2019)

I've been listening to an artist named Jesse Rice (Chase Rice's brother) recently. Tonight I got to watch him in a very private setting, someone's backyard. If you like beach music, I highly recommend him. He's a super down to earth guy.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 23, 2019)

Why do we need TV when this is the view from the deck and living room.... a random sunset from last week, broke out the good camera.  the only thing I did to it was resize it to fit here (from 8mp down to 2mp - next time maybe I'll shoot in RAW and use up a big chunk of the 2Gb card in the camera)


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 23, 2019)

This picture is seven or eight years old now, but every time I see it pop back up on Facebook I get a good kick out of it. I took it while attending a minor league baseball game in Gary, Indiana. If you know anything about Gary, you will know this person fits right in.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 23, 2019)

So, apparently there are apps for this. My jerk off brother/partner/groomsman took a pic of me last week while I was vegging on the couch at work, between jobs. 

Now, I look like an 80's Swedish rock hair band lead singer.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 24, 2019)

Muppet said:


> So, apparently there are apps for this. My jerk off brother/partner/groomsman took a pic of me last week while I was vegging on the couch at work, between jobs.
> 
> Now, I look like an 80's Swedish rock hair band lead singer.View attachment 28257



Actually you look more like the main character from "Hairspray".


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 24, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I've been listening to an artist named Jesse Rice (Chase Rice's brother) recently. Tonight I got to watch him in a very private setting, someone's backyard. If you like beach music, I highly recommend him. He's a super down to earth guy.View attachment 28241



First of all, I have no idea why pics flip like that when you post them.  Mine do, too.

Second, being born/raised on NC coast, the home of beach music, I love it.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 24, 2019)

So, we had this pt the other night. 12 year old girl, seizure at the Disney store, 30 brain surgeries already for a chiari malformation (kinda like a brain bleed but weird). Took the girl and her mom, bypassed local peds ER to go to kid hospital in Philly, CHOP. Now, I'm getting texts by friends in the field with this. Sweet kid.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 24, 2019)

Muppet said:


> So, apparently there are apps for this. My jerk off brother/partner/groomsman took a pic of me last week while I was vegging on the couch at work, between jobs.
> 
> Now, I look like an 80's Swedish rock hair band lead singer.View attachment 28257


Well, it is "Pride" month.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 24, 2019)

Muppet said:


> View attachment 28267
> 
> So, we had this pt the other night. 12 year old girl, seizure at the kidney store, 30 brain surgeries already for a chiari malformation (kinda like a brain bleed but weird). Took the girl and her mom, bypassed local peds ER to go to kid hospital in Philly, CHOP. Now, I'm getting texts by friends in the field with this. Sweet kid.


Great, then you post this and make me feel like a schmuck for my previous post! lol

Well done!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 24, 2019)

Muppet said:


> ...at the kidney store...


Only in Philly...  is there a knee store too?  I need some new knees, and hips, shoulders, low back...  normal old paratrooper stuff.

Well done brother, keep doing you, like you do.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 27, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> This picture is seven or eight years old now, but every time I see it pop back up on Facebook I get a good kick out of it. I took it while attending a minor league baseball game in Gary, Indiana. If you know anything about Gary, you will know this person fits right in.
> 
> View attachment 28255



Shoooo….. she could just be a dependa and that's her target....

#dependasdeserveawardstoo


----------



## Gunz (Jun 27, 2019)

Muppet said:


> View attachment 28267
> 
> So, we had this pt the other night. 12 year old girl, seizure at the Disney store, 30 brain surgeries already for a chiari malformation (kinda like a brain bleed but weird). Took the girl and her mom, bypassed local peds ER to go to kid hospital in Philly, CHOP. Now, I'm getting texts by friends in the field with this. Sweet kid.



If we ever link up, you are so not buying 🍺🥃🥃🥃😉


----------



## Gunz (Jun 27, 2019)

But the deal's off if you show up wearing the wig


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 29, 2019)

Stole these, but my former home in Felony Creek (French Creek on Camp Lejeune) is being torn down. Lots of memories here, good, bad, and indifferent. They were built for the Gulf War and housed reservists before the deployed to Kuwait. At some point they transitioned over to housing an AD Grunt battalion. Nothing like having a 4 man room as an NCO and sharing an open bay shower.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 29, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Stole these, but my former home in Felony Creek (French Creek on Camp Lejeune) is being torn down. Lots of memories here, good, bad, and indifferent. They were built for the Gulf War and housed reservists before the deployed to Kuwait. At some point they transitioned over to housing an AD Grunt battalion. Nothing like having a 4 man room as an NCO and sharing an open bay shower.



A few years ago, maybe 10 now, I took my wife and kids through Tarawa Terrace to show them where I lived when I was growing up. Now it's all townhomes and condos. I asked some locals about the housing I grew up in, one guy said "yeah I think they tore those down about 20 or 25 years ago".  Even the school that was across the street, Brewster Jr high, was gone.  

I forgot more about Camp Lejeune than most people will ever know.  The old exchange, the original Hospital on the point (I had surgery there when I was a kid), 2nd recon on the beach (dad was S2).  Lot of fun memories growing up on that base.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 29, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> A few years ago, maybe 10 now, I took my wife and kids through Tarawa Terrace to show them where I lived when I was growing up. Now it's all townhomes and condos. I asked some locals about the housing I grew up in, one guy said "yeah I think they tore those down about 20 or 25 years ago".  Even the school that was across the street, Brewster Jr high, was gone.
> 
> I forgot more about Camp Lejeune than most people will ever know.  The old exchange, the original Hospital on the point (I had surgery there when I was a kid), 2nd recon on the beach (dad was S2).  Lot of fun memories growing up on that base.



When Hurricane Ophelia rolled through I stayed with a married couple who lived in Tarawa Terrace (in one of the old multi- family single level homes). As I was driving back to the bricks I passed a street sign that had been blown over and was blocking the road. So in a pure selfless act I picked up the street sign and put it in my car to make sure it didn't cause any damage (it was Tarawa Dr and Guam intersection. I'm actually at my parents and will look for it and the Company Gunny's parking spot sign.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 29, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> When Hurricane Ophelia rolled through I stayed with a married couple who lived in Tarawa Terrace (in one of the old multi- family single level homes). As I was driving back to the bricks I passed a street sign that had been blown over and was blocking the road. So in a pure selfless act I picked up the street sign and put it in my car to make sure it didn't cause any damage (it was Tarawa Dr and Guam intersection. I'm actually at my parents and will look for it and the Company Gunny's parking spot sign.



Awesome.  I know Guam. I lived at 3001 Saipan Drive.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 29, 2019)

Tarawa Terrace circa 1973.  My birthday party, I'm the one in the middle.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 29, 2019)

My dad, S2 chief, HMLA-167, Vietnam


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 29, 2019)

My dad and sister at a Recon display, circa 1963ish...


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 29, 2019)

My dad was the honor grad of an army intelligence school, the first Marine to graduate #1....


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 30, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> When my son was playing in the Coastal Plain League, he was on the Morehead City Marlins. It was a trip down memory lane for me driving up there  through J-Ville, Swansboro etc all those places I'd bummed around as a Marine...and as a civilian after the Marines. I was a bit disappointed that the Pig Diner on 17 was no longer there...



The Pig...yes.  And Whitley Burger on 17 across from New River.

I'm not sure how long it's been since you've been up there, but it is so different now it is virtually unrecognizable.  Obviously it needed to be modernized, and we cannot live in the past, but it sure does tug at the heartstrings.

I remember, as I'm sure you do, there were still original World War II era cargo nets and training facilities. I think all of that is gone now. It's amazing how even into the 80s the World War II legacy was still alive on Lejeune.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 30, 2019)

Last time was about 8 years ago. Yeah, very much changed. Seeing the V22s flying over J-ville was kind of surreal...like I'd taken a time machine into the future 😳😂


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 30, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Stole these, but my former home in Felony Creek (French Creek on Camp Lejeune) is being torn down. Lots of memories here, good, bad, and indifferent. They were built for the Gulf War and housed reservists before the deployed to Kuwait. At some point they transitioned over to housing an AD Grunt battalion. Nothing like having a 4 man room as an NCO and sharing an open bay shower.





BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 28310


Can't see either.  The first one there's nothing and the second one says I'm not authorized to see it.  

You don't like me anymore, I get it... 

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 30, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Can't see either.  The first one there's nothing and the second one says I'm not authorized to see it.
> 
> You don't like me anymore, I get it...
> 
> LL



Let's try this again...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 1, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Let's try this again...View attachment 28323


Always sad to see our history disappearing. Even when it's time is up.  Thanks for the repost!

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 5, 2019)

Feels great to be back down at Purdue. Played 36 holes today on both the Pete Dye courses on campus.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 6, 2019)

Independence Hall and the Liberty Bell seemed like a pretty cool place to check out for the 4th.

"Proclaim Liberty throughout all the Land unto all the Inhabitants thereof."


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 9, 2019)

Went to Henry Doorly today, this is an accurate representation of the face I make when I see some stupid shit at work.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm not sure if the contrast on the jelly fish fully comes through in the picture, they're beautiful up close.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 10, 2019)

MikeDelta said:


> View attachment 28457


What's the story here?


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 10, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> What's the story here?



Well, I wish I could say I was the original photographer of this photo, but I can’t. But what I can say is that I went down one hell of a dark rabbit hole on the internet and ended up with this. Clearly it’s a work of art.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 10, 2019)

Marine Raider (Ret. E-8) on Veterans March


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 10, 2019)

My Dad got these from a friend in the Vietnam Advisory Course at Bragg in the 60’s. I first saw them in 2000...

Mom brought them on her visit. I can wear them at this year’s Menton Ball


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 10, 2019)

I carried a 1911, among other weapons such as my M60 and M16-A2. But during my first deployment I slept with my 1911 either on my lap or across my chest. Now I have a new one.


----------



## CQB (Jul 12, 2019)

You get to the range & conditions aren’t ideal.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 15, 2019)

Cool post storm sky:


----------



## parallel (Jul 16, 2019)

Mrs. Parallel nearly falling out of the raft during a recent white water rafting trip. 



If not for my boy grabbing her and pulling her back in she would have almost certainly have been in the water.


----------



## parallel (Jul 16, 2019)

Blue Ridge Parkway


----------



## parallel (Jul 16, 2019)

DC said:


> Jungle owns this place now in Puerto Rico
> 
> ***snip***


Nice! Do you mind if I steal these and post them to the Combatant Craft Crewman's Association page?


----------



## parallel (Jul 16, 2019)

256 said:


> Too cool! Someone has to know who painted those, awesome pictures.


I'm sure when these get posted to the CCCA site we'll know who painted these.


----------



## parallel (Jul 16, 2019)

It's been a wee while since I've logged in here and I'm on a roll, soooo...


----------



## parallel (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## parallel (Jul 16, 2019)

This is just down the road a piece from the house...


----------



## parallel (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## parallel (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## parallel (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## SaintKP (Jul 16, 2019)

Some of the photos of Wyoming and Rocky Mountain NP. Wyoming has to be one of my favorite places in terms of looks next to Tennessee.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 16, 2019)

Washington Monument in honor of Apollo 11. This weekend they are having a full on light show presentation.



ETA: Tried multiple times to flip it multiple ways. Always loaded facing sideways.
@BloodStripe - Fixed it for you.  Ooh Rah


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 17, 2019)

@Ooh-Rah I get the same problem, is it something we can fix?

@parallel , we try to get up on the Blue Ridge Parkway once a year or so, it's about two and a half, maybe three hours from us.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 17, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> @Ooh-Rah I get the same problem, is it something we can fix?



I don’t know; I see it often here and I usually just take a screen-shot of the pic and fix and re-post.  Sometimes I say something; sometimes I just fix and move on.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 17, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don’t know; I see it often here and I usually just take a screen-shot of the pic and fix and re-post.  Sometimes I say something; sometimes I just fix and move on.



Copy.  It's annoying, but I can't figure a way to fix it.


----------



## digrar (Jul 17, 2019)

iPhone pics?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2019)

CQB said:


> You get to the range & conditions aren’t ideal. View attachment 28485


Hard to see the greens from the T-box.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2019)

I should probably be supervised at all times....


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2019)

Modelo's nice beer. I've just had about 8 (or was it 9) beers. That's why I'm not gonna post anymore today.

Vaya con Dios, mis amigos.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 26, 2019)

Fire Season has begun. This one is human caused and less than 20 acres.

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Jul 26, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Fire Season has begun. This one is human caused and less than 20 acres.
> 
> LL


Near you?


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 26, 2019)

Steve1839 said:


> Near you?


Picture from the deck. North hills of Helena Valley. 12-15 miles as the crow flies. Smoke is moving from the fire south east so I can't smell it yet.

We've had red flag danger all week and through tomorrow evening, so here's hoping they kill it tonight or it might explode tomorrow.

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Jul 26, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Picture from the deck. North hills of Helena Valley. 12-15 miles as the crow flies. Smoke us moving from the fire south east so can't smell it yet.
> 
> We've got red flag danger tomorrow evening, so here's hoping they kill it tonight or it might explode tomorrow.
> 
> LL


Let's hope the wind stays calm...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 26, 2019)

Steve1839 said:


> Let's hope the wind stays calm...


Red flag danger means - so sorry, not going to happen.

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Jul 27, 2019)

I understand, but nevertheless, here's hoping for calm winds, or at least winds that blow the fire back onto itself....if worse comes to worse, I have a spare bedroom....


----------



## Gunz (Jul 27, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Red flag danger means - so sorry, not going to happen.
> 
> LL



We're well acquainted with wildfires, having had one burn within a mile of our old house. There was a huge, orange Sikorsky S-64 taking water from a nearby pond...and while I enjoyed watching it repeatedly come over our house at a few hundred feet, Mrs O was discreetly packing photos and important papers in case we were forced to unass the AO. As it happened, the fire was extinguished through the efforts of many. But...if it gets within 3-4 miles it's wise to pack the bug-out bag.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 27, 2019)

Fortunately for us, this is across the valley, lots of civilization and farming, so we are in no danger.  However, if you'll notice in the pics the tree line ends coming down into the valley and we were pursuing a 20 acre foreclosure right in below the tree line.  

It's exploded - up to 100 acres.  The wind came through there and down to us - a bunch of thunder, lightning and rain.  

It shall be interesting to watch this - we seem to have a good view of this one.

Better pics with the good camera.  First one is yesterday, second one is a few minutes ago.

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 27, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> ...It's exploded - up to 100 acres.  The wind came through there and down to us - a bunch of thunder, lightning and rain.
> 
> It shall be interesting to watch this - we seem to have a good view of this one.



So much for that estimate. They've revised it to 700 acres this afternoon. I could see fire but by the time I got the big camera, the smoke had obscured it. I've driven through areas where I could see active fire, first time I could see it from our house.

Didn't ask for a view when we were house hunting, and it's weird our first summer with a view ends up with a fire and smoke view.

We are in no danger, but if the wind shifts, we'll have to contend with smoke and that sucks.

ETA it's grown dark so now I can see the glow of the fir on the smoke. Cool, awesome, scary and maddening. The news is still stating this is probably man made. People should be more careful.

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 28, 2019)

Fuck people.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 28, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Fuck people.


Twice.
With sharp pointy things.
With serrated edges.
And double edges.
And if I'm in a good mood, I might just do it three times.

It's up to 5000 acres.  Today they've pulled back from trying to stop it and are creating defensible areas around 200-ish homes and hoping it doesn't jump the Missouri.  If it does, then it'll be in territory that's historically tragic.  The Mann Gulch fire in the late 40's, early days of smoke jumping, took 13 smoke jumpers.

LL


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 28, 2019)

Sign used by vendor to garner attention, but sadly he did not sell Hot Beef Sundaes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 28, 2019)

I took this picture yesterday at the Air Force Academy's  visitor's center.

What in the name of Chair Force is going on in this poster? "Not up for the challenge?" "Take the virtual tour?" "Skip the training?"

Looks like the guy in the photo "skipped the training" about how to low crawl with his weapon.

@amlove21 what's up with your boy?


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 28, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I took this picture yesterday at the Air Force Academy's  visitor's center.
> 
> What in the name of Chair Force is going on in this poster? "Not up for the challenge?" "Take the virtual tour?" "Skip the training?"
> 
> ...


I do not sign on to anything that is done at USAFA and I’m not usually a fan of any of the grads. 

That’s high-order fuckery.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Jul 31, 2019)

Went to register my Bike and this parks next to me.




Wife and Kid are in Florida. Heard that a certain Fertility Doctor in Miami is very successful with IVF.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 31, 2019)

Kakashi66223 said:


> Went to register my Bike and this parks next to me.
> 
> View attachment 28716
> View attachment 28717
> ...


Thanks.  I was admiring your bike as well. Had I known it was yours, I would've said hi.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 4, 2019)

Not my photo.

After recent events, Minneapolis Police making presence known at Minnesota Twins game today. 

Minneapolis ramps up police presence as Minnesotans grapple with latest mass shootings


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 4, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not my photo.
> 
> After recent events, Minneapolis Police making presence known at Minnesota Twins game today.
> 
> View attachment 28800



There's a certain irony to be found in the name of the venue.

I'm not laughing; it's merely an observation.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 11, 2019)

Last night and this morning, we got a couple of storms.




Those storms big brother is headed our way right now.



Good day to stay inside!

ETA He's moving pretty quick.

LL


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 24, 2019)

Behold an institution so American it rivals Football, Church on Sunday, and the God given right to blow shit up. I've missed the House.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 24, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> Behold an institution so American it rivals Football, Church on Sunday, and the God given right to blow shit up. I've missed the House.
> 
> View attachment 29115


Try living in a part of the country that doesn't have any.  😭

LL


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 24, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Try living in a part of the country that doesn't have any.  😭
> 
> LL


And it's better for it.  One of many reasons it's the last best place.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 24, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> And it's better for it.  One of many reasons it's the last best place.


Truth. There's places up here, though, that'll put a Waffle House to shame.

LL


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 24, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Try living in a part of the country that doesn't have any.  😭
> 
> LL




I'm kind of in the same boat, the closest one to where I live is about 5 hours away. While I enjoy WH after a night of debauchery I don't enjoy it enough to drive that far. I'd rather just go to a truck stop diner that's near here.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 24, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat, the closest one to where I live is about 5 hours away. While I enjoy WH after a night of debauchery I don't enjoy it enough to drive that far. I'd rather just go to a truck stop diner that's near here.


Well, I've been known to drive some very long distances for quality food, but for me, a Waffle House's appeal is not the food, but the people watching.

LL


----------



## medicchick (Aug 24, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Well, I've been known to drive some very long distances for quality food, but for me, a Waffle House's appeal is not the food, but the people watching.
> 
> LL


That was Bibby her first time at one. It was like 2am in Mobile and she was sitting at the end of the counter. The bouncer loved her...lol


----------



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2019)

I've seen some pretty strange things happen at Waffle House after the bars close.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 24, 2019)

heh, it's like the Twilight Zone in those places after midnight.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 24, 2019)

But you have to admit, it's fun and exciting to see the two-legged animals acting out their true selves....


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 24, 2019)

Oh, absolutely!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 5, 2019)

Taken tonight at the U.S. National Whitewater Center:

"The sky was all purple, there were people running everywhere."



And one more from a little earlier in the evening, because, why not...


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2019)

Going through some old pictures and found this. Taken at ground zero in 2007.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 18, 2019)

Hanging out in Glacier today:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 18, 2019)

Saw a lifted Miata the other day.  Fair to say this guy goes against the grain.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 18, 2019)

Me, some 20 years ago, posing for a fireman calendar. Lol


----------



## Gunz (Sep 18, 2019)

Axe not what your country can do for you...


----------



## Brill (Sep 18, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> Hanging out in Glacier today:



Where are glaciers?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 18, 2019)

lindy said:


> Where are glaciers?



Guessing he means Glacier National Park, Montana. Who knows...he's always on vacation.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 18, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Guessing he means Glacier National Park, Montana. Who knows...he's always on vacation.


LOL.  This is very hard work but it is Glacier National Park.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 18, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> Taken tonight at the U.S. National Whitewater Center:
> 
> "The sky was all purple, there were people running everywhere."
> 
> ...



In Charlotte??  Lots of great mountain biking trails around there.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 18, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> Hanging out in Glacier today:
> View attachment 29483



Where I wish I could be.  Man, I really need to unplug from humanity for a couple days....


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 18, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> In Charlotte??  Lots of great mountain biking trails around there.


Yeah, that was in Charlotte.  Very cool place.  Really didn't get a chance to do much when I was there.  Definitely will try to get back there.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 18, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> Yeah, that was in Charlotte.  Very cool place.  Really didn't get a chance to do much when I was there.  Definitely will try to get back there.



If'n you do let me know.  I am about 2 1/2 hours away but might be able to meet you somewhere down that way.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 18, 2019)

Muppet said:


> Me, some 20 years ago, posing for a fireman calendar. Lol


The horror version? 

LL - lurves ya!


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 18, 2019)

lindy said:


> Where are glaciers?


They're hiding from him...

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 23, 2019)

@Ocoka , Charlotte is a horrible place to drive. It can take you two hours to get from Rock Hill to Concord and that's on the interstates. like a lot of places in North Carolina the development is outpacing the infrastructure. The bypass is the saving grace.

That said, there are some remarkable breweries and restaurants, and it put a lot of money and effort into their parks.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 23, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> It was nice when I lived there, from about '77 to '89. There were skyscrapers, but there was still some small town feel to it. Yeah, I was shocked the last time I passed through on the interstate, and that was back in '04.
> 
> Funny story...a buddy and me were out bar-hopping one night and after last call we stopped to get breakfast at a diner called The Knife and Fork. It was about 3am and who should walk in but Jim Bakker and two body guards. He'd been out tom-cattin around on old Tammy Faye    This was a few years before his fall from grace.



Knife and Fork....what an institution. Lots of regulars from Yesteryears would make their way in the early morning hours. Both were in the vicinity of Bascom's Corners. All now gone due to the reconstruction of Independence Blvd. 

Sadly, the Double Door closed down a few years ago due to expansion and development. The DD location up at the Lake has closed as well, although, I'm not sure if Nick (Karres) owned that location or was even affiliated with it.

Dilworth and the Southend have changed completely and probably no where near recognizable since you were last here.

Finally, after being absent for many years after their former location was closed and demolished, Knife and Fork has re opened another location not far from their last. And their new location has been getting rave reviews.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Sour cream in a squeeze bottle. I hope they promoted whoever developed this.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 4, 2019)

Waiting on a rental car from a place inside a large car dealership. I see the occasional Ferrari, Lamborghini, or Bentley in my city but have never seen one of these.

Ford GT


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 27, 2019)

This little plot of land may not look like much, but think back to Oct. 19, 1781. On this grass the British laid down their weapons and the Revolution was won.


----------



## Gunpowder (Oct 27, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> This little plot of land may not look like much, but think back to Oct. 19, 1781. On this grass the British laid down their weapons and the Revolution was won.
> 
> View attachment 30108


My 6th Great Grandfather, William Bertram, was there as a Light Horseman for the Colonial Army...thanks for the pic


----------



## Grunt (Oct 27, 2019)

Gunpowder said:


> My 6th Great Grandfather, William Bertram, was there as a Light Horseman for the Colonial Army...thanks for the pic



That is very cool, my Brother....


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 27, 2019)

Gunpowder said:


> My 6th Great Grandfather, William Bertram, was there as a Light Horseman for the Colonial Army...thanks for the pic



A few more. Unfortunately it poured on us most of the day so several places along the trail we chose to not get out of the car.


Redoubt 10 (400 Continental Army soldiers led by Lt Col. Alexander Hamilton took this position in the middle of the night. 400 French soldiers took redoubt 9.



Redoubt 9. I really should have taken a picture inside of this position, but I couldn't imagine 470 troops fighting hand to hand in it. I explained to my daughter that troops were on top of this hill firing down on the people trying to climb up. Very different from how wars are fought today.


----------



## Gunpowder (Oct 28, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> A few more. Unfortunately it poured on us most of the day so several places along the trail we chose to not get out of the car.
> 
> 
> View attachment 30111Redoubt 10 (400 Continental Army soldiers led by Lt Col. Alexander Hamilton took this position in the middle of the night. 400 French soldiers took redoubt 9.
> ...


Just put Yorktown on the bucket list...thanks for pics


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2019)

Gunpowder said:


> Just put Yorktown on the bucket list...thanks for pics



We spent about 5 hours there. Didn't even get to the American Revolution museum downtown or all of the stops on the historical trail. We will be back to explore more. Very cool place.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 28, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> We spent about 5 hours there. Didn't even get to the American Revolution museum downtown or all of the stops on the historical trail. We will be back to explore more. Very cool place.



I'm jealous, Brother! Sounds like an awesome time was had.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 29, 2019)

Has Chompy's time come up? Mmmm, gator. Btw, hope you and the pups are okay.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 29, 2019)

If @Gunz says he thinks he killed a dude, I'm pretty sure he and TR are safe


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 2, 2019)

Ceiling at Heinz Hall, last night


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2019)

Spent the weekend in the mountains of Virginia. Perfect weather and tree colors.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 4, 2019)

@BloodStripe, you could frame that picture and hang it on the wall. That is gorgeous. Thanks for the post. I may use it as a screensaver....


----------



## Gunz (Nov 4, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Spent the weekend in the mountains of Virginia. Perfect weather and tree colors. View attachment 30231



Reminds me of the Carolinas, up around Cherokee.


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 4, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Spent the weekend in the mountains of Virginia. Perfect weather and tree colors. View attachment 30231


That is a beautiful shot....


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 4, 2019)

Vagabond said:


> @BloodStripe, you could frame that picture and hang it on the wall. That is gorgeous. Thanks for the post. I may use it as a screensaver....


Message me your email address and I will send you the non screenshot version.


----------



## Scarecrow (Nov 7, 2019)

Photos courtesy of the Sunshine Coast Snake Catchers page. Absolute massive brown snake - over 2 metres long and as thick as a coke can. It is the one of the largest ever caught. The type of shit nightmares are made of.

Eastern Browns are the second most venomous land snake in the world and unfortunately the one of the most encountered snake here and very aggressive.


----------



## Kash27D (Nov 7, 2019)

Roman amphitheatre in Amman, Jordan. We stumbled across a back entrance by accident, and it gave us this awesome view.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 7, 2019)

Scarecrow said:


> View attachment 30292View attachment 30293
> Photos courtesy of the Sunshine Coast Snake Catchers page. Absolute massive brown snake - over 2 metres long and as thick as a coke can. It is the one of the largest ever caught. The type of shit nightmares are made of.
> 
> Eastern Browns are the second most venomous land snake in the world and unfortunately the one of the most encountered snake here and very aggressive.




Crikey.


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 7, 2019)

Antietam National Battlefield, the Sunken Road looking north from tower...


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 7, 2019)

Pop jumped the C-119 and son jumped the C-123...birds parked next to each other at Hill AF Museum, Utah...the odds


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 8, 2019)

My first job when I got out of the Marine Corps was to be an operator at a machine shop working second shift (3:30 to 12) while going to college in the mornings and early afternoons. I only averaged 3 to 4 hours of sleep during the week, as I had to do homework when I got home. Don't miss those days at all.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Local wildlife refuge has it all. Saw this stump. Got a photo of another log the beaver was chomping through.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Best part of the wildlife refuge walk was definitely the bald eagles 🦅


----------



## Steve1839 (Jan 2, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> View attachment 31245Best part of the wildlife refuge walk was definitely the bald eagles 🦅


Which refuge were you at?


----------



## CQB (Jan 2, 2020)

Somewhere in Thailand.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> Which refuge were you at?


Nisqually wildlife refuge


----------



## CQB (Jan 7, 2020)

Tasty Southern Fried Continent, 

natures secret recipe.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 13, 2020)

Beautiful winter afternoon to spend on the beach alone.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 22, 2020)

Daily reminder that the game of life is measured in inches. That no matter how hot shit you think you are at driving, life can bend you over without so much as a thank you. What could have been a multiple rollover and severe injuries because of not wearing a seatbelt, turned out to be going sideways into a ditch, taking out a road sign and whiplash.

Heed what I had to learn today so you or your loved ones don't have to.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 23, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Daily reminder that the game of life is measured in inches. That no matter how hot shit you think you are at driving, life can bend you over without so much as a thank you. What could have been a multiple rollover and severe injuries because of not wearing a seatbelt, turned out to be going sideways into a ditch, taking out a road sign and whiplash.
> 
> Heed what I had to learn today so you or your loved ones don't have to.
> 
> View attachment 31696


Glad to hear you're ok. Take care of that whiplash.

Seatbelts for the win!

LL


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 23, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> Seatbelts for the win!


This is not intended as an "I'm better than you" type comment but I continue to be amazed by the number of people (maybe it's just anecdotal) that apparently still do not wear seat belts.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 23, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> This is not intended as an "I'm better than you" type comment but I continue to be amazed by the number of people (maybe it's just anecdotal) that apparently still do not wear seat belts.


And I said it, because we now live in a state that has serious issues with seatbelt wearing. And associated deaths. 

LL


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 24, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Daily reminder that the game of life is measured in inches. That no matter how hot shit you think you are at driving, life can bend you over without so much as a thank you. What could have been a multiple rollover and severe injuries because of not wearing a seatbelt, turned out to be going sideways into a ditch, taking out a road sign and whiplash.
> 
> Heed what I had to learn today so you or your loved ones don't have to.
> 
> View attachment 31696


Lessons learned....grateful  you're ok.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 25, 2020)

When you run your 18 gal tank a little closer to the sun than you should!  LOL


----------



## Dame (Jan 25, 2020)

Honeymoon.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 25, 2020)

Dame said:


> Honeymoon.



Congrats!!


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 31740
> 
> When you run your 18 gal tank a little closer to the sun than you should!  LOL


Dude you’ve got some good gas prices there


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 17, 2020)

Gas finally broke the $2 barrier here, time to get the oil drums out.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 17, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> ...Gas finally broke the $2 barrier here, time to get the oil drums out here!



We are at $1.78 a gallon here. I like the price, but not what's causing it....


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 17, 2020)

Vagabond said:


> We are at $1.78 a gallon here. I like the price, but not what's causing it....


As if the MSM is even bothering to report on it.

LL


----------



## Brill (Mar 17, 2020)

Vagabond said:


> We are at $1.78 a gallon here. I like the price, but not what's causing it....



How much is that in TP rolls?


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 17, 2020)

lindy said:


> How much is that in TP rolls?


Rolls? Seriously? That's like 1 1/2 squares. 😉


----------



## CQB (Mar 17, 2020)

It’s gone the other way where I live in Oz.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 19, 2020)

Storm moving in off the bay.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 22, 2020)

A little morning Alpenglow on the Scratchgravels from Ol' Man Winter.  He's not done with us yet.  I was lazy so I took it with my phone from inside rather than pull out the good camera and broom off the deck this morning.

LL


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 23, 2020)

Unfortunately couldn't find the cans but I'll be damned if it's not a solid replacement


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 23, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> View attachment 32709
> 
> Unfortunately couldn't find the cans but I'll be damned if it's not a solid replacement


The cans are everywhere here. It's the only cola we buy anymore.

LL


----------



## J. (Mar 25, 2020)

Mojave Sunrises


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 25, 2020)

This is the new normal. That is a library book, they call and set up a time to come by, the front door is locked, there's a cart out front with your book and just your book in a brown paper wrapper. 

I remember brown paper wrappers were for... 



LL


----------



## medicchick (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd love that, the library system here just totally shut down.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 25, 2020)

$1.65/gal here.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2020)

J. said:


> Mojave Sunrises
> View attachment 32749


Based on your most recent post, this photo causes me to feel a bit sad.  I just don’t understand.
That said, it’s a wonderful photo and now currently my iPad wallpaper.


----------



## J. (Mar 26, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Based on your most recent post, this photo causes me to feel a bit sad.  I just don’t understand.
> That said, it’s a wonderful photo and now currently my iPad wallpaper.



It’s just time for me to live up to my signature line, thank you though. Glad you enjoy the picture. I’ll likely post more in the future.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 26, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> $1.65/gal here.


I've never seen a bookstore price books by the gallon before, but that seems like a pretty low pricing strategy... 



LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 27, 2020)

I love being on water.  (Even sideways)


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 27, 2020)

@Ooh-Rah will get it reoriented. He hasn't taught me how.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> @Ooh-Rah will get it reoriented. He hasn't taught me how.


Fixed.

*Easiest way to fix:*
- Save image to desktop
- Open image.  In most cases it will resize and be correctly oriented.
- Screen Capture just the photo and re-upload to the post.


----------



## Brill (Mar 27, 2020)

@J. is that your .50 or are you just happy to see that beautiful armor clanking along?

Please post more tanker pics!


----------



## J. (Mar 28, 2020)

lindy said:


> @J. is that your .50 or are you just happy to see that beautiful armor clanking along?
> 
> Please post more tanker pics!



That’s my girl, and I definitely will.


----------



## J. (Mar 29, 2020)

Shock Troops


----------



## Gunpowder (Mar 29, 2020)

Fly Fishing...social distancing for several hundred years...


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Snoqualmie falls. Always a favorite here.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Woodard Park. Used to be old logging site, now a nature area for seals, cranes, ducks, and bats.


----------



## Gunpowder (Mar 29, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> View attachment 32845
> Snoqualmie falls. Always a favorite here.


Reminds me of a falls I visit on the Wasatch Front.  It's a natural air-conditioner during my summer hikes... beautiful


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 29, 2020)

Gunpowder said:


> Fly Fishing...social distancing for several hundred years...


Awesome pic.  Never tried fly fishing...maybe someday.


----------



## parallel (Apr 17, 2020)

Back in October my daughter was playing in a travel softball tournament across State. She had already played four games that day, and this was the last bracket game. When we walked to the designated field she suddenly stopped dead in her tracks and stared across the diamond. I looked to see what she was staring at and as I looked, the girl she was staring at was also staring at her. It was her biological sister who we had lost contact with when she was adopted. They had recognized each other years later from across a softball diamond.



Her sister is three years older than her, but my girl was playing up in age brackets due to her skill level so they ended up playing each other. Miss Parallel also has a twin brother (biological of course). In case y'all don't know the story; when she was placed as a foster child in our home and we found out she had siblings we protested saying that we would not break up a family. Over the next several weeks it was explained and proven to us that they had tried for two years to keep them together but at that time they LITERALLY tried to seriously hurt each other, so we took her in and ended up adopting her. For quite some time we kept in touch with her siblings because we knew the folks who were fostering them. But once they moved on we had lost contact. We now have her sister's adopted families contact info and the text and speak on the phone every so often. We're trying to locate her brother... but that may never happen as he is STILL in the system as far as we know has not made the physiological gains that the sisters have.


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 17, 2020)

Woke up to a Spring snow yesterday.


----------



## Scarecrow (Apr 17, 2020)

That was a heart warming post @parallel, thanks for sharing.


----------



## digrar (Apr 18, 2020)

That's diabolical that the system doesn't keep those kids in touch with each other if they need to be separated...


----------



## parallel (Apr 19, 2020)

Scarecrow said:


> That was a heart warming post @parallel, thanks for sharing.


Thanks... it's been exhausting, but well worth it.



digrar said:


> That's diabolical that the system doesn't keep those kids in touch with each other if they need to be separated...


Well... that's a double edged issue. While it breaks my heart that we've lost touch with her brother, I had noted that she only began making healing gains when the regular visits came to an end. While they were in regular contact (say... every month to six weeks) there were obvious relapses in her progress to heal from her trauma. It makes sense now that she has been diagnosed as having PTSD that being with her siblings would trigger relapses. We also heard from the folks who had taken in the pother kids that they noted the same type of relapses after a visit.

I was waiting for a major relapse after this meeting... but it seems that she has progressed enough to be able to handle it now. I hear that her sister did better than prior contact but still had some significant issues surface after this meeting. I'm told that the same can't be said of her brother. He has not made much progress at all from what I can gather and I would say that some of that could be the lack of consistent counseling. In the nearly two years it took to adopt her, we were saddled with the State mandated counselors and it was a revolving door. During that time she had a dozen or more counselors. They would just get her comfortable with them and the next thing you know there's a new counselor.

When we finally adopted her we changed to a different counselor. During the interview process we brought up the revolving door issue. It turns out that this counselor was contemplating retirement. To make a long story short, she has forgone retirement for over four years now and it has paid off BIG time. Add to that our decision to take her weekly to LSU behavior sciences center in New Orleans for a complete work up which led to the diagnosis of PTSD and she's finally making progress. Of course it helps for us to know that the normal consequences that no one would think of as a problem were the exact wrong thing to do in hind sight. Things like; she would do something that seemed o be defiance so we'd send her to her room. Well... it turns out that what we were seeing wasn't defiance, it was survival mode. When we'd send her to her room she'd spin up out of control. Turns out that, among MANY other things (some to disturbing to discuss here) .. she was locked in a room with her siblings and as long as they didn't come out of the room there was no consequences. This poor girl had to literally fight to eat... and so did they.  I'm not talking about ;"I want the bigger piece" or "I want the last whatever"... I'm mean fight to eat to not starve. This is why she's ridiculously tough and THIS is why they couldn't be together (among other more disturbing things).


----------



## Scarecrow (Apr 19, 2020)

“Like” because of the significant progress she is making. The rest is bloody sad.

I hope the sister is getting the love and care that your daughter is, and that someday the brother will be able to heal.


----------



## Andoni (Apr 20, 2020)

This is from yesterday when my ten year old, who lives with his dad, shot a .22 for the first time, and then asked if he washed his hands really well, could he hold the new baby cousin who is now three weeks old. I think little kids holding babies are adorable in general, but I'm glad he waited 3 weeks, and his prone is pretty cute too. I'm bias though. 🤣


----------



## MikeDelta (Apr 30, 2020)

Little Steven (Bruce Springsteen’s guitarist, The Sopranos) showed up to a film premeire that I organized and Exec. Produced for.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2020)

Took this back in January. What a shame that her most recent trip didn't really do much other than cost the tax payers a few million.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 7, 2020)

A few Power Wagons went and got a new paint jobs (pin stripes)


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 23, 2020)

Old ManWinter has finally decided to show up in Nebraska. This is at 1130 am.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 22, 2022)

This was what I saw when I opened my yogurt at lunch today.  The Millennium Falcon.


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2022)

That’s the head of a chihuahua.


----------



## CQB (Mar 23, 2022)

I see a chicken & a puppy. 😅


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 23, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> A few Power Wagons went and got a new paint jobs (pin stripes)
> 
> View attachment 37323
> 
> View attachment 37324


I thought this was a shot of that stalled Russian convoy in Ukraine ;)


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 23, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I thought this was a shot of that stalled Russian convoy in Ukraine ;)



A Power Wagon is a Jeep Rubicon, but for men. 😝


----------



## BloodStripe (May 27, 2022)

Wu Tang!


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 3, 2022)

Purchases this evening from a local art fair...because why not:


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 5, 2022)

When you have to take down a tree but you're self diagnosed ADD says,"This is boring, let's do something else.  How about chainsaw sculpting?"🤣


Note: I won't be quitting my day job anytime soon.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 6, 2022)

Action shot of me, at Ft. Bragg ( not Ft. Liberty), 1995. Lol


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 9, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Action shot of me, at Ft. Bragg ( not Ft. Liberty), 1995. Lol
> View attachment 39609


Reminds me of..."You're up. He sees you..." 😄


----------



## Gunz (Jun 22, 2022)

Two story climbing wall at Tampa VA Spinal Cord Injury/Prosthetics rehab center. Second time I’ve stayed here in the past five years. Awesome facility.

I’ve never seen anybody climbing this.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 22, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Action shot of me, at Ft. Bragg ( not Ft. Liberty), 1995. Lol
> View attachment 39609




That was when @Muppet was training to be a spear-man. Looks like a stretcher but actually an airborne training spear, rolled in canvas to weigh it down. Most people don’t know this but the famed Spearmen of the 82nd, nicknamed “The Jabbers”, were an elite unit, augmenting a parachute infantry company’s organic weapons with a unique and deadly capability.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 22, 2022)

Gunz said:


> That was when @Muppet was training to be a spear-man. Looks like a stretcher but actually an airborne training spear, rolled in canvas to weigh it down. Most people don’t know this but the famed Spearmen of the 82nd, nicknamed “The Jabbers”, were an elite unit, augmenting a parachute infantry company’s organic weapons with a unique and deadly capability.



Will you write my memoirs bro?


----------



## Muppet (Jun 22, 2022)

Dude driving this car walked away.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2022)

Atlas 5 launch this morning from our back porch, missile warning satellite payload.


----------



## Andoni (Aug 4, 2022)

That is phenomenal. It looks like fire. Is it, or is that sun? (May be a stupid question)


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2022)

Andoni said:


> That is phenomenal. It looks like fire. Is it, or is that sun? (May be a stupid question)



Probably super-heated contrail backlit by the sun? Good question, actually. My wife (her phone) missed the first seconds of the launch when the vehicle was rising into the sky. By the time it got to the height of the contrail the flames from the engine were invisible. We're roughly 100 miles west of Cape Canaveral.


----------



## Andoni (Aug 4, 2022)

Gunz said:


> A bit of both, I think.


That makes sense. That's an awesome photo!


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 4, 2022)

My set up from a couple weeks ago down near Cochise, AZ:


Was a great area except for the heat (105F+), rattlesnakes (3 different types), tarantulas (it's migration season), black widows, scorpions... need I go on?


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 4, 2022)

This was my hike on Tues:


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 4, 2022)

@Muppet we went to Meadowcroft Village and Rockshelter in Avella last weekend.  Saw this guy and thought of you.  It's a pretty cool demo.  You should check it out if you are ever over this way.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2022)

Perfect evening.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 4, 2022)

I look forward to having a fire in the evenings here, not quite there yet!


----------



## Topkick (Sep 4, 2022)

Same here. Still humid here. I enjoy the fall  but no hurry because I hate winter.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 5, 2022)

"Once the battle station is fully operational, you will wield the ultimate power in the galaxy.”


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 5, 2022)

Da faq is that? @Blizzard


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Blizzard (Sep 5, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> Da faq is that? @Blizzard


A not yet completed Death Star...   also referred to as the MSG Sphere, a new entertainment venue in Las Vegas... but a Death Star nonetheless.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 14, 2022)

The all seeing eye. From an old ass church.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2022)

Visited Pompeii last weekend. Only saw about 50% of the place. Didn’t realize how big it would be. They say give yourself 3 hours, but I disagree. I could easily have spent the whole day.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 9, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Visited Pompeii last weekend. Only saw about 50% of the place. Didn’t realize how big it would be. They say give yourself 3 hours, but I disagree. I could easily have spent the whole day. View attachment 40705


Concur.  It's pretty impressive.  Did you walk the rim of Vesuvius as well?


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 9, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Visited Pompeii last weekend. Only saw about 50% of the place. Didn’t realize how big it would be. They say give yourself 3 hours, but I disagree. I could easily have spent the whole day. View attachment 40705


Did you see my picture in the brothel? The one with 12 inches of pleasure. I was a regular.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 9, 2022)

Great cold and wet time in Santa Fe, NM this weekend. Even got caught on the top in some sleet briefly.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 10, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Concur.  It's pretty impressive.  Did you walk the rim of Vesuvius as well?


I haven’t yet but it’s on the list.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 18, 2022)

Some pretty crazy cool pics here:
Nikon photo contest reveals fantastic microscopic world that surrounds us

But maybe none as cool as this...it's the real face of an ant!

That's the kind of shit that keeps kids from turning the lights out at night.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 18, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Some pretty crazy cool pics here:
> Nikon photo contest reveals fantastic microscopic world that surrounds us
> 
> But maybe none as cool as this...it's the real face of an ant!
> ...


Talk about getting the evolution shaft. 

"We'll make your face a thing of nightmares, but [holds up two fingers] teeny tiny.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 18, 2022)

It’s a shitty picture, but I looked at a house the other day where the owner built a replica train car in his attic.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 18, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> It’s a shitty picture, but I looked at a house the other day where the owner built a replica train car in his attic.



I want it!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 18, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Some pretty crazy cool pics here:
> Nikon photo contest reveals fantastic microscopic world that surrounds us
> 
> But maybe none as cool as this...it's the real face of an ant!
> ...



Why does the song "enter sandman" from Metallica come to mind?


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

My best friend, former co-worker and groomsman gave me this for belated bday gift. We finally linked up for breakfast. I'm a Thomas Jefferson fan. Can you guess my favorite quote?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> My best friend, former co-worker and groomsman gave me this for belated bday gift. We finally linked up for breakfast. I'm a Thomas Jefferson fan.* Can you guess my favorite quote?*


I would say "shall not be infringed," but I think that was Madison not Jefferson.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I would say "shall not be infringed," but I think that was Madison not Jefferson.



The tree of liberty...


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> My best friend, former co-worker and groomsman gave me this for belated bday gift. We finally linked up for breakfast. I'm a Thomas Jefferson fan. *Can you guess my favorite quote?*



"Fuck it; what could go wrong?"  First draft, Declaration of Independence

My favorite Jefferson quote "_It does me no injury for my neighbour to say there are 20 gods or no God. It neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg_."


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> "Fuck it; what could go wrong?"  First draft, Declaration of Independence
> 
> My favorite Jefferson quote "_It does me no injury for my neighbour to say there are 20 gods or no God. It neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg_."



That's a great one. I have a book from Colonial Williamsburg that has all TJ quotes.

Funny story. When Maria and I stayed there a few years back, we stayed in the market square kitchen, a little building behind a tavern. Kitchens were little rooms/apartments that were rented then. TJ stayed there during his time at William and Mary.

I was all stoked. Then, I realize that 99.9 percent of CW is rebuilt, my emotions were raw. Maria laughed at me.

Still, love it there. I'd work there as a blacksmith/leathersmith.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 28, 2022)

Muppet said:


> That's a great one. I have a book from Colonial Williamsburg that has all TJ quotes.
> 
> Funny story. When Maria and I stayed there a few years back, we stayed in the market square kitchen, a little building behind a tavern. Kitchens were little rooms/apartments that were rented then. TJ stayed there during his tike at William and Mary.
> 
> ...



I have family in Gloucester, very close to there.  I have not been with my own family but went many times as a kid and young adult (and of course, Busch Gardens!).  As a young kid Colonial Williamsburg held no interest, but when I got older and interested in history, it definitely did.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 29, 2022)

Maria, her aunt and niece made empanadas at her pops house. Oh yeah...


----------



## Muppet (Oct 31, 2022)

Got Halloween candy, look what I found in it...

😉


----------



## Muppet (Nov 4, 2022)

Back in 2014. Maria's niece son (Kenny) and I. Maria and I were together for a year at that time. Kids in high school now.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 4, 2022)

Another day, another chemo....


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 4, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Another day, another chemo....
> 
> View attachment 40902



Kick its  ass, Seabass.


----------



## Andoni (Nov 5, 2022)

License plate with MS SASS right behind what looks the 82nd All American vinyl - Made me smile. ♥️🥺


----------



## Andoni (Nov 5, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Got Halloween candy, look what I found in it...
> 
> 😉
> 
> ...


Haha that's a good one! I just said AWWW MAN! really loudly 🤣


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 17, 2022)

The view from one of our balconies.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 17, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Another day, another chemo....
> 
> View attachment 40902



Get some!


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 17, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 40938
> 
> The view from one of our balconies.



That's beautiful.  Where??


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 17, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> That's beautiful.  Where??


Naples Italy.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 17, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Naples Italy.



Holy mackerel


----------



## Gunz (Nov 17, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Another day, another chemo....
> 
> View attachment 40902



Kill that shit, Doc.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 18, 2022)

Went and visited the gladiator school in Capua last weekend. It’s here where Spartacus started the slave rebellion. Very cool place but not much of it is left. After gladiator fights were made illegal, they used the Colosseum as a rock quarry, leaving little of it left. Walking down below it was hard not to think about all those who entered down here for the very last time before their fight. Also of importance, it had multiple elevators leading up, which allowed for multiple animals or humans to come up at a given time.  

Amphitheatre of Capua - Wikipedia


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 18, 2022)

Over the course of my life I've had five Jeeps, including an uninterrupted string of various  models from 2009 or so until now.  But this past Veterans Day, I traded my Rubicon in and joined the Taco Gang.

My family names our vehicles, often after their color.  For example, we had Gandalf the Grey (gray) Dodge Ram pickup.  We had Silvia, the appropriately-named silver Jeep LJ.  And we also had Redia, the (rather-uninspired) name of our red Jeep JKU.  In fact I pre-emptively named our last Jeep "Bama" so my kids didn't name her "Burgundia" or "Maroona" or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Given that tradition, and since my only experience driving Toyota pickups was in Afghanistan (I had a pretty cool Land Rover in Iraq), I named our Tacoma "Tori."  Tor is the Pashtun word for "black," and was sometimes used as a nom de guerre by fighters in the Taliban or HWN or other assorted baddies.

When I explained the name, my wife happily pronounced this vehicle as "Tori, the Taliban Tacoma." Despite my protestations that the signature vehicle of the Taliban was the HiLux, not the Tacoma, I think the moniker is going to stick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So here's Tori, everyone.

My oldest is coming home next week for Thanksgiving so she's going to be out in the New York winter weather helping me mod it out.  I'm sure that's exactly what she wanted to do during her break from military college :)


----------



## Gunz (Nov 18, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> My family names our vehicles, often after their color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40942




Us, too. We have Whitey Ford (my wife's 2014 Escape), Blackie Ford (our old '97 Ranger), and my 2011 F350 dually flatbed, _Flatty Ford_, lol.




If I ever needed a new small truck, I'd probably get a Tacoma. I like 4-Runners too. Nice truck, sir.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 22, 2022)

This is how my dog Heidi usually waits for my wife to get home:


----------



## Andoni (Nov 22, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> This is how my dog Heidi usually waits for my wife to get home:
> 
> View attachment 40964


That is so awesome! What a good girl!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 23, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> This is how my dog Heidi usually waits for my wife to get home:
> 
> View attachment 40964


Oddly enough, that’s how my wife usually waits for me to get home. 🤪


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 23, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Oddly enough, that’s how my wife usually waits for me to get home. 🤪



Oddly enough, 'Heidi' is my wife's name....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2022)

Worth the shipping costs from Chicago!


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 4, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Worth the shipping costs from Chicago!
> 
> View attachment 41053View attachment 41054



"Now that's a pie!", said in my best Italian....


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 4, 2022)

Camp Bondsteel, Kosovo


----------



## Muppet (Dec 4, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Worth the shipping costs from Chicago!
> 
> View attachment 41053View attachment 41054



Always wanted to try Malnattis.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Always wanted to try Malnattis.


Came packed in dry ice.  Minimum order of 6 was about $120 w/shipping.  The sausage is FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 5, 2022)

Came packed in dry ice.  Minimum order of 6 was about $120 w/shipping.  The sausage is FANTASTIC!!!
Giordano’s > Lou Malnatti


----------



## digrar (Dec 7, 2022)

We've been having some floods. Since Mid October... Access to town is still not 100% restored and communities to our North are coming into their 3rd month of being under water. House block islands, surrounded by barely moving flood water everywhere. 

I've been helping out with some 1 tonne bulk bag sand bags. Still haven't managed to get a flight on the chopper yet, although I do like my new JCB tele-loader.


----------



## digrar (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## CQB (Dec 8, 2022)

Due to me being on an iPhone, I thought that was a boat in a Murray tributary.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 9, 2022)

Day work yesterday, night dude called out, I picked it up with a longtime partner/friend and a medic student.

24 hours, handful of accidents, 2 legit heart attacks, a 16 male in projects that ran from po-lice and got thumped, a bunch other nonsense, I'm torched. Hour to go.


----------



## Andoni (Dec 9, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Day work yesterday, night dude called out, I picked it up with a longtime partner/friend and a medic student.
> 
> 24 hours, handful of accidents, 2 legit heart attacks, a 16 male in projects that ran from po-lice and got thumped, a bunch other nonsense, I'm torched. Hour to go.
> 
> View attachment 41093


Get some @Muppet ! You give people the best shot at surviving, if possible, when it counts! Grateful for you! Hopefully you're sleeping now!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Day work yesterday, night dude called out, I picked it up with a longtime partner/friend and a medic student.
> 
> 24 hours, handful of accidents, 2 legit heart attacks, a 16 male in projects that ran from po-lice and got thumped, a bunch other nonsense, I'm torched. Hour to go.
> 
> View attachment 41093



Did they have to special order that bucket to fit your melon?


----------



## Muppet (Dec 9, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Did they have to special order that bucket to fit your melon?



Funny fucker. Lol.

Real story though. Director of paramedics ordered new helmets.

Conversation with her and I.
Her: don't take offense but, do you have a mongoloid head like my husband or can I order you a normal helmet?
Me: what the fuck jess! Lol. Normal.
Her: um, ok?
Me: I feel this is a hostile work environment. Lol


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 18, 2022)

Tried to make another pilgrimage, this time to the General’s house… but every road there was closed. We even took our non off road capable vehicle down some water washed roads where I thought my wife was going to kill me. Mara’s Taco ain’t got shit on our Fiat lol


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 18, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Worth the shipping costs from Chicago!
> 
> View attachment 41053View attachment 41054


I've had Giordano's and I like it. They were supposed to open up a Lou Malnati's around my area this year but still hasn't happened yet. I'm a Western NY'er who loves the heavy dough pizzas. 

edit:spelling


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 18, 2022)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> I've had Giordano's and I like it. They were supposed to open up a Lou Malnati's around my area this year but still hasn't happened yet. I'm a Western NY'er who loves the heavy dough pizzas.
> 
> edit:spelling



My wife is from Buffalo, she's very discerning about pizza.  Me, I've never met a pizza I didn't like.  I have family who own a pizza restaurant; when I visit that's all I eat.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 18, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> My wife is from Buffalo, she's very discerning about pizza.  Me, I've never met a pizza I didn't like.  I have family who own a pizza restaurant; when I visit that's all I eat.



I can appreciate and recognize a quality pizza BUT they are all good enough to make me fat.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 19, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> I can appreciate and recognize a quality pizza BUT they are all good enough to make me fat.



My family with the pizza shop is in Gulfport, Mississippi.  When I was in Navy officer school in Pensacola, on a weekend liberty I drove over to visit (about 4 hours).  All I ate was pizza.  Well, we did catch some fresh seafood on my cousin's boat, but aside from that one meal, just pizza.  The following Monday morning I weighed in, gained 2 pounds.  I had a gutful of delicious carbolicious dough sitting in my gut.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 19, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Worth the shipping costs from Chicago!
> 
> View attachment 41053View attachment 41054




Sir....Thanks for the deets!!!


I just ordered some...can't wait to try them out this week.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 21, 2022)

Last red meat for a couple of months. Going out in style (Bistecca alla Florentina). Dreading the room service fee (really just my wife’s reaction to it lol)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Last red meat for a couple of months. Going out in style


New Year’s resolution of some type?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 21, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Sir....Thanks for the deets!!!
> 
> 
> I just ordered some...can't wait to try them out this week.



Pizzas arrived today and I will be crushing 1 soon.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> New Year’s resolution of some type?


I have psoriasis. There’s a small patch on both my knees but not having red meat is supposed to help clear it (plus I’m also cutting alcohol) so I’m going to give it a try. I live in a port town with plentiful fresh seafood so I’m going to switch to that as my primary source of protein (with chicken too).  I’m not looking to be a vegetarian, and maybe I only last a few weeks, but hopefully changing my diet helps clear it and then I can cheat every so long often. If it doesn’t help, I’ll be coming back up to Tuscany and getting another Florentine steak.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 23, 2022)

Downtown Pristina, Kosovo....a Christmas market.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 23, 2022)

Lit the candles with pops. The other thing is there to prevent us from getting on box cars in the future, like my bloodline did. 

I won't give it up.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 25, 2022)

Xmas shift, OT/double time pay, Top Gun in TV. Maria made pernil/Spanish rice for dinner, cheesecake for dessert. Hopefully the natives stay in and silent.


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 25, 2022)

Muppet said:


> View attachment 41265
> 
> Xmas shift, OT/double time pay, Top Gun in TV. Maria made pernil/Spanish rice for dinner, cheesecake for dessert. Hopefully the natives stay in and silent.


_*This is the Way*_.

Happy Hanukkah, and here's to an easy shift!


----------



## Muppet (Dec 25, 2022)

Locksteady said:


> _*This is the Way*_.
> 
> Happy Hanukkah, and here's to an easy shift!



Thank you! 57 male with flu for 4 days, family makes him go to ER....on Xmas.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 29, 2022)

Yarhtzit candle lit for my mom. In Jewish faith, per calender of death.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 29, 2022)

x SF med said:


> Yeah, the scenery around here sucks....View attachment 21686


I'm hearing the theme to Yellowstone looking at that photo


----------

